# WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?



## noLo1984 (16. Juni 2017)

*WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich davon überzeugt wurde, dass mein aktuelles System noch ein wenig aushält, benötige ich dennoch einen neuen Monitor.
Mein System:

Prozessor Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Mainboard-Details   ASRock, Z77 Pro3
Serial                               ATA-3 SSD Samsung SSD 750 EVO 500GB
Graka                               AMD Radeon R9 200 / HD 7900 Series, 4095 MB Speicher, Gigabyte
Monitor                          Benq GL2450

Spiele zu 95% WoW und würde gerne mal einen WQHD-Monitor testen/ besitzen.
Budget 400€?


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

Was für eine GPU hast du nun? R9 290 (X) oder 7900 Series ? 4GB Vram deuten zwar auf eine 290 (X) hin, aber man weiß ja nie xD

WQHD Monitor mit Freesync ? 

Wie groß soll er sein ?

60 hz / 144 hz ?

Fragen über Fragen 

PS: Bevor du dich ärgerst, das WQHD nicht richtig läuft, probier es doch erstmal mit Downsampling aus, da sieht man gut, ob dein System WQHD packt.


----------



## noLo1984 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

Es müsste diese hier sein: 
3GB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 Windforce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - - Hardware, Notebooks

Was spricht denn für oder gegen Freesync? Ich musste erst mal gucken was das eigentlich ist:
"Bildschirm-Tearing bezeichnet einen horizontalen Bild-Bruch in der Bildschirmmitte. Dieser Bruch wird "Bildschirm-Tear" genannt und kann durch ständiges Auftreten zur Qual für jeden PC-Gamer werden. Sie flackern zwar nur blitzartig auf – aber das kann schon auf Dauer nervig sein.
AMD FreeSync™ kann dynamisch die Bildwiederholraten von Grafikkarte und Monitor synchronisieren und so das Problem des Bildschirm-Tearing dauerhaft lösen."

Da ich noch nie einen horizontalen Bild-Bruch festgestellt habe, ist das Kriterium für mich zu vernachlässigen.

Ich spiele aktuell auf 24W Screen. Min. 24 Zoll oder eher größer sollte es also sein.

60 hz / 144 hz -> Was ich im Internet lese soll man einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Varianten sehen. Ob das wirklich so ist - keine Ahnung. Angeblich soll 144hz aber tatsächlich super sein. Sollte das wichtig für EgoShooter sein....ich spiele hauptsächlich WoW.


----------



## noLo1984 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

.....


----------



## jhnbrg (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

Hallo.

Ich spiele selber WoW seit 2005 und habe in der Zeit 4 Monitore gewechselt. Aktuell spiele ich auf 34" mit 3440x1440 und 60Hz. Ein Monitor mit 144Hz ist zwar super fürs Gaming, bringt jedoch keine Vorteile in WoW. Daher kannst du ruhig bei 60Hz bleiben und auf 27" wechseln. Das gesparte Geld dann lieber in eine neue GraKa investieren, wenn ein Wechsel in Zukunft in Frage kommt.

Diese Modelle sind für deine Zwecke mehr als ausreichend:

Produktvergleich ASUS PB277Q, iiyama ProLite X2788QS-B1 | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde persönlich zu iiyama ProLite X2788QS-B1 greifen, wegen IPS-Display.


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*



> bringt jedoch keine Vorteile in WoW



Das ist sehr subjektiv. Mit 144hz hast du, auch im Desktop betrieb, eine deutlich smoothere Erfahrung als z.B. mit 60hz. Ob das einem wichtig ist oder nicht muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. 
Ich selber will z.b. nicht mehr ohne. Auch wenn ich MMOs zocke, oder nicht immer auf 144FPS komme.


----------



## noLo1984 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

Ein Neukauf eines kompletten Rechners ist für die nahe Zukunft ohnehin vorgesehen.
Kann ich aber mit einem aktuellen Setup beim Kauf einesr der o.g. Monitore bereits einen Unterschied erkennen?
Danke für das Feedback.


----------



## Amon (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

Kannst du.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jhnbrg (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Mit 144hz hast du....eine deutlich smoothere Erfahrung als z.B. mit 60hz.



In WoW kommt es in erster Linie darauf an mit welchen Grafik-Einstellungen man spielt. Auf Stufe 7 und höher wird TE mit seiner Graka keine 40fps erreichen können, da WoW die Grafik-Leistung einfach verschlingt. Was soll er dann bitte mit den 144Hz, wenn er (um diese Werte halbwegs zu erreichen) die Grafik-Einstellungen runter auf Stufe 2/3 stellen muss um von Free-Sync zu profitieren. Außerdem sind AMD-Karten deutlich im Nachteil im Vergleich zu Konkurrenz, was (Free)-Sync und 144Hz betrifft.

Nachtrag: 
Wenn man Geld hat und bereit ist es auszugeben, dann würde ich immer zu 144Hz und Free/G-Sync raten. In dem Fall von TE sehe ich keinen großen Sinn bei der schwachen GraKa ein 144Hz Monitor anzuschaffen. Wenn in Zukunft ein PC-Upgrade ansteht, dann würde ich ausgehend von AMD oder Nvidia und vom Modell entscheiden, welcher Monitor in Frage kommt.


----------



## Dremor (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

Servus, ich empfehle Mal einfach den Dell U2515h. 
Wqhd / 60hz / 25 Zoll . 
Ca 300€ .
Ich besitze ( mittlerweile den 2ten) ihn seit Release und bin mehr als zufrieden. 
Ist zwar kein "ausgesprochener" Gaming Monitor (AH-IPS Panel) allerdings sehe ich zumindest für mich keine Nachteile. 

Gezockt wird/wurde BF1 , WoW, D3, DoW3 , SC, TW3, GTA etc. 
Allerdings ich komme aus einer Zeit wo 30fps als flüssig galten daher langen mir die 60hz.

Kaufgrund war ausser der Auflösen und Panel die Farbkalibrierung. Ist ab Werk so gut abgestimmt das er auch zur Bildbearbeitung taugt ( was aktuell bei mir den größten Teil ausmacht) 


Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## noLo1984 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

Moin,

habe jetzt einiges zum Dell 2515h gelesen und das scheint eine sehr gute Empfehlung zu sein.
Wollte eigentlich in einer Stunde zu Cyberport und den kaufen, da bin ich bei youtube auf den Vergleich des U2515h zum UP2516D gestossen.

Rahmen gleich, MS gleich und Farbraumdarstellung 99% ggn. 100%.
Die besseren Tasten sind mir eigentlich egal und die seitlichen USB Anschlüsse nice to have...gibt es sonst einen Grund knapp 130€ mehr für den UP2516D auszugeben?


----------



## jhnbrg (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

UP2516D hat bessere Farbwiedergabe und Farbtiefe. Er hat unter anderem intergrierte Farb-Hardware-Kalibrierung. Dieser Monitor ist für profi Grafiker gedacht.  Das ist der einzige große Unterschied. Hat außerdem höheren Stromverbrauch.

U2515H hat etwas "schlechtere" Farbwiedergabe, ist aber immer noch top für die Bildbearbeitung. 

Du kannst ruhig U2515H nehmen, denn du wirst keinen Unterschied bei der Bilddarstellung und Farbwiedergabe sehen.


----------



## noLo1984 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

Habe mich für den U2515H entschieden und bin 100% zufrieden. Danke!


----------



## jhnbrg (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: WQHD Monitor WoW 400€?*

Viel Spaß damit! Ist eine gute Wahl.


----------

